# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Unë e akuzoj zotin e besimtarëve

## EuroStar1

*Une e akuzoj Zotin e besimtreve per bashkpunim me djallin , per te arritur qellimet e tije dashakeqe si me poshte :*

Krime dhe masakra mes njerezve

Prostitucion

Perdhunime

Inceste

Vjedhje

Ndarje mes familjareve

Tradhetit bashkshortore dhe tradhetit ne pergjthesi

Poshtrime

Injorance

Varferi

Etj

Ai i ka planifikuar dhe i ka bere realitet te pashmangshem per njerzit keto poshtersi qe edhe krimineli me i keq qe mund te ekzistoje, nuk do ti bente njekohesisht keto krime.

Ky eshte Zoti i paqes dhe dashurise

Me kete akuze , une akuzoj dhe te gjith perkrahesit e keti Zoti.

----------


## BaBa

posht sala  :xhoker:

----------


## Archicad

E ki shejtanin ne bark qe ste le rehat pa e çjerre sikletin tend ketu ne Forum, kinse ka per tu prekur dikush nga keto te vjella ose do te te lavderoje dikush tjeter per te pagerat tua....Turp te kesh nga bishti yt, qe kerkon si e si te mbjellesh kontradikta dhe urrejtje...

Ju lutem moderatoret qe te moderojne  ne keto  lloj shkrimesh dhe te mos lejojne çdo lloj SATANISTI  tia ule vleren e ketij Forumi te nderuar...

----------


## drague

le ta vendosi drejtesia.

ne burg te kalbet, se bje rehat dhe forumi.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Nuk e ka edhe keq Eurostar. 

Me te vertete kur lexon librat fetare te krijohet nje dyshim se Zoti bashkepunon me Djallin.

Ja disa vargje nga Kur'ani ne fillim e pastaj do t'i gjej edhe disa nga Bibla e do t'i postoj:




> 7:11.	Ne ju krijuam pastaj ju dhamë formën, e mandej engjëjve u thamë: “Bëni sexhde për Ademin”. Ata i bënë sexhde pos Iblisit. Ai nuk qe prej atyre që bënë sexhde.
> 7:12.	(All-llahu) Tha: “Çka të pengoi ty të bësh sexhde, kur Unë të urdhërova?” Ai (Iblisi) tha: “Unë jam më i vlefshëm se ai, më krijove mua nga zjarri, e atë e krijove nga balta!”
> 7:13.	(All-llahu) Tha: “Zbrit nga ai (xhenneti), nuk të takon të bësh kryelartësi në të, dil jashtë, s'ka dyshim ti je i poshtëruar”.
> *7:14.	(Iblisi) Tha: “Më afatizo gjer ditën kur ringjallen (njerëzit)!”
> 7:15.	(All-llahu) Tha: “Ti je i afatizuar!”*
> 7:16.	(Iblisi) Tha: “Për shkak se më humbe mua, unë do t'u ulem atyre (do t'u zë pusi) në rrugën Tënde të drejtë,
> 7:17.	Mandej do t'ju sillem atyre para, prapa, nga e djathta dhe nga e majta e tyre, e shumicën e tyre nuk do ta gjesh që të falënderohen (të besojnë)!”


Pra shtrohet pyetja, pse Zoti i dha afat Djallit te jetoje dhe pse e lejoi te kete pushtet mbi njerezit?

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja dhe nje varg tjeter shum i çuditshem nga Kur'ani:




> 43:36.	Kush mbyll sytë para këshillave të Zotit, atij ia shoqërojmë një djall që nuk i ndahet kurrë.


Pra Zoti ja dergon njerezve kryelarte nje Djall qe e shoqeron tere jeten.

A nuk eshte edhe ky bashkepunim?

Pra, ketu po bejme fjale per Zotin qe pershkruhet ne librat fetare e jo per ZOTIN e vertete, mos me keqkuptoni!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja dhe disa vargje nga Bibla ku Zoti e lejon Djallin qe t'ia shkaterroje tere pasurine nje njeriut:




> Një ditë ndodhi që bijtë e Perëndisë shkuan të paraqiten para Zotit, dhe ndër ta shkoi edhe Satanai.
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> Zoti i tha Satanait: "Nga vjen?". Satanai iu përgjigj Zotit dhe tha: "Nga ecejaket mbi dheun duke e përshkruar lart e poshtë".
> 
> 8
> 
> ...


Bibel, Jobi, Kapitulli 1.

----------


## chino

Nuk e ka aspak keq Eurostar. Ndoshta e ka titulluar temen ne menyre provokative, por pse jo? Per mua tema ka dimenzion te shkelqyeshem filozofik. Ne te shoh te "mbeshtjellura" shume mendime interesante. 

*Ku eshte kufiri i besimit? 
Ka besimi kufi?*

Pyetje kyce per cdo bashkejetese ndernjerezore. Kur individe, grupe e nengrupe takohen ne nje shoqeri per te bashkejetuar, a nuk duhet te kene vlera te perbashketa, te pakten disa vlera themelore? Sigurisht se duhet te kene. Shembull sqarues e marim familjen. Nese gruaja ka per qellim te mos beje femije kurre sepse i urren femijet, dhe burri i do femijet pa mase dhe nuk mund te imagjinoje jeten pa femije, a mund te bashkejetojne keta dy njerez si burre e grua? Jo, nuk munden. E njejta vlen edhe me shoqerine ("kombin"). Nese per mua liria eshte gjeja pa te cilen nuk mund te jetoj, dhe ty te thote Zoti se duhet te cenosh kete liri timen, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese ty te meson Zoti te kurverosh ne familje dhe une e urrej kete gje, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese ty te meson Zoti te besh keto "krimet" qe ka permendur Eurostar, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese shumica mbiabsolute e shoqerise jane kunder ketyre krimeve, a mund te bashkejetoje feja jote ne kete shoqeri? Jo, nuk mundet. 

Si mund te dime a jane keto krime kufiri i besimit tek fetaret? Si mund te dime se fetaret nuk kryejne krime as atehere, kur "Zoti" ua ka urdheruar keto? 

Si tjeter, pos me bisedime. 
Si keto n'kete teme.

----------


## Marduk

Dy postimet e fundit me kan pelqyer shum, nje ashtu edhe hapja e kesaj teme nga Eurostar por problemi eshte qe disa ketu nuk kuptojn dhe shikojn qe ta prishin Temen ne menyra tjera. Kur s'ke fakte, ofendoje Individin pat than Ciceroni.

Nje ashtu edhe me fakte kur ja tregon dikujna nga Libri i Shenjt i Besimtarve prap nuk pranojn e pastaj dalin kundra saj (Libes se Shenjt) dhe prap thojn ja na Besimtar jena a ne anen tjeter nuk e pranojn ate qe eshte ne Librin e tyre te Shenjt. Prap se prap po dalin PaBesimtar por ata nuk e kuptojn se jane trushperlar.

----------


## iktuus

> Nuk e ka aspak keq Eurostar. Ndoshta e ka titulluar temen ne menyre provokative, por pse jo? Per mua tema ka dimenzion te shkelqyeshem filozofik. Ne te shoh te "mbeshtjellura" shume mendime interesante. 
> 
> *Ku eshte kufiri i besimit? 
> Ka besimi kufi?*
> 
> Pyetje kyce per cdo bashkejetese ndernjerezore. Kur individe, grupe e nengrupe takohen ne nje shoqeri per te bashkejetuar, a nuk duhet te kene vlera te perbashketa, te pakten disa vlera themelore? Sigurisht se duhet te kene. Shembull sqarues e marim familjen. Nese gruaja ka per qellim te mos beje femije kurre sepse i urren femijet, dhe burri i do femijet pa mase dhe nuk mund te imagjinoje jeten pa femije, a mund te bashkejetojne keta dy njerez si burre e grua? Jo, nuk munden. E njejta vlen edhe me shoqerine ("kombin"). Nese per mua liria eshte gjeja pa te cilen nuk mund te jetoj, dhe ty te thote Zoti se duhet te cenosh kete liri timen, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese ty te meson Zoti te kurverosh ne familje dhe une e urrej kete gje, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese ty te meson Zoti te besh keto "krimet" qe ka permendur Eurostar, a mund te bashkejetojme? Jo, nuk mundemi. Nese shumica mbiabsolute e shoqerise jane kunder ketyre krimeve, a mund te bashkejetoje feja jote ne kete shoqeri? Jo, nuk mundet. 
> 
> Si mund te dime a jane keto krime kufiri i besimit tek fetaret? Si mund te dime se fetaret nuk kryejne krime as atehere, kur "Zoti" ua ka urdheruar keto? 
> 
> ...


_Ne shume pika jam plotesisht dakord me ty, por mos me shkruaj per lirin.
Liria eshte si lumturia e paplotesueshme, stabilizimin dhe ekuilibrin e ve ne vije vetem rregulli. Ku ka rregull ka disiplin.
Disiplinen e do grupi dhe jo nje indvid qe bind veten per te drejtat dhe lirin e tij. Ateher   rregulli qe imponon disiplinen prek individin  dhe mendjen e tij.
Besimi eshte vetdije liria jo. Lira ka kushte ligjore  besimi jo.
Jemi te lire brenda nesh por veprat tona gjykohen. Nuk ka ambjente qe jemi te lire edhe kur jemi vetem gjykohemi nga koshienca.
Nese me shkruan per lirin ateher respekto edhe ata qe besojn pasi ata deshirojn te jene te lire (te besojn). 
Akuzoni zotin  ne emer te kujt? Te liris tende? Mos prek lirin time.
Chino e di qe ti je i pafajshem por mos bej me faj te fajshmit pasi ti nuk e di teorin e fajit (sepse je i pafajshem)
Ai  lart nesh ka hapur nje teme koti jo filozofike. Filozofia eshte shkenc  nuk merret me absurditetet, sudion absurditetin.


_

----------


## EuroStar1

Duke pare se nga kush forumista mbrohet akuza ime ndaj Zotit, padyshim qe ne litar e ka vendin. 
Jan po keto forumista qe mbrojne Ahmedinaxhadin, qe shajn nen Terezen, qe martojne kushurirat e tyre, qe i shiten turkut e grekut per nje lek, jan keto forumista qe shfryjn dhe shajne kedo qe nuk mendon si ai dhe nuk e marin mundimin te mbrojne Zotin me argumente se perse i lejon keto shkaterrime dhe fatkeqsi, por ta shtojne dhe me shume deshiren per ta urryer Zotin e ketyre far besimtresh .

Nje fjal popullore thote: Me thuaj me ke rri , te them se kush je.

Ne kete rast do ishte fjala e duhur: Me thuaj kush eshte Zoti yt , te them se cfar njeriu je.

Duke pare se cfar shkruajn librat e Zotit , nuk presim ndonje shoqeri te civilizuar, te kulturuar apo paqesore, kur vete Zoti i librave nuk i ka keto virtyte.

Pershendetje Ateisteve dhe Agnosikeve

----------


## iktuus

> Duke pare se nga kush forumista mbrohet akuza ime ndaj Zotit, padyshim qe ne litar e ka vendin. 
> Jan po keto forumista qe mbrojne Ahmedinaxhadin, qe shajn nen Terezen, qe martojne kushurirat e tyre, qe i shiten turkut e grekut per nje lek, jan keto forumista qe shfryjn dhe shajne kedo qe nuk mendon si ai dhe nuk e marin mundimin te mbrojne Zotin me argumente se perse i lejon keto shkaterrime dhe fatkeqsi, por ta shtojne dhe me shume deshiren per ta urryer Zotin e ketyre far besimtresh .
> 
> Nje fjal popullore thote: Me thuaj me ke rri , te them se kush je.
> 
> Ne kete rast do ishte fjala e duhur: Me thuaj kush eshte Zoti yt , te them se cfar njeriu je.
> 
> Duke pare se cfar shkruajn librat e Zotit , nuk presim ndonje shoqeri te civilizuar, te kulturuar apo paqesore, kur vete Zoti i librave nuk i ka keto virtyte.
> 
> Pershendetje Ateisteve dhe Agnosikeve


_Lem menjan zotin, ti je njeri edhe une jam njeri, ti nuk beson ne zot une nuk besoj dy here ne zot. Nuk mbron askush akuzat e tua  sepse jane te pavlera. Kush je ti qe akuzon? Je nje numer i shumzuar me zero. Te shtrosh nje ceshtje  duhet ta njohesh. Fundja kujt i rruhet tek akuzat e tua (ky eshte thelbi i shkrimit tim)_

----------


## bluetone

Ja shikoje kete video se qfare ka thene einshtajni rreth zotit nese ki njohuri ne gjuhen angleze

----------


## chino

> _Ne shume pika jam plotesisht dakord me ty, por mos me shkruaj per lirin.
> Liria eshte si lumturia e paplotesueshme, stabilizimin dhe ekuilibrin e ve ne vije vetem rregulli. Ku ka rregull ka disiplin.
> Disiplinen e do grupi dhe jo nje indvid qe bind veten per te drejtat dhe lirin e tij. Ateher   rregulli qe imponon disiplinen prek individin  dhe mendjen e tij.
> Besimi eshte vetdije liria jo. Lira ka kushte ligjore  besimi jo.
> Jemi te lire brenda nesh por veprat tona gjykohen. Nuk ka ambjente qe jemi te lire edhe kur jemi vetem gjykohemi nga koshienca.
> Nese me shkruan per lirin ateher respekto edhe ata qe besojn pasi ata deshirojn te jene te lire (te besojn). 
> Akuzoni zotin  ne emer te kujt? Te liris tende? Mos prek lirin time.
> Chino e di qe ti je i pafajshem por mos bej me faj te fajshmit pasi ti nuk e di teorin e fajit (sepse je i pafajshem)
> Ai  lart nesh ka hapur nje teme koti jo filozofike. Filozofia eshte shkenc  nuk merret me absurditetet, sudion absurditetin.
> ...


E vertete. Filozofia eshte shkenca mbi dashurine per diturine, mbi mikun e jetes. Mu per kete arsye eshte e drejte te 'pandehesh' cdo instance, cdo grup individesh dhe cdo individ, i cili barte ne vete botekuptime, te cilat jane te demshme per shoqerine apo pjese relevante te saj. Botekuptime te demshme jane te gjitha ato qe mundesojne shfaqjen apo mbajtjen e dukurive negative. Dukuri negative jane ato qe mesojne te nderhyret ne menyre negative ne vlera shoqerore. Keso dukurishe negative jane 'pikat e akuzes' qe ka permendur hapesi i temes. Keshtu qe ka filozofi ne kete teme. Madje te mrekullueshme biles.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostari i ka Temat me te mira ne kete faqe, e qe nuk i kuptoni ju eshte tjeter gje. Rrnofsh Eurostar  te pres edhe ndonje teme te re me e hap e diskutojna bashk.


Faleminderit Marduk dhe Chino

Une dhe asnje antare nga nenforumi i Ateisteve nuk i bej temat per show , por per ti ven ne dukje disa probleme kritike qe po i vuajm cdo dite dhe pothuajse nuk po i bejn pershtypje askujt.

Eshte tjeter problem nese disa forumistave nuk i intereson te ndergjegjsohen dhe te distancohen nga laku i bestytnive qe dal ngadal po u mer jeten pa kuptuar dhe pa e shijuar me mundesit qe kane.

Feja nuk ka rol tjeter vecse perforcimit te perandorive te sotme duke friksuar njerzit dhe duke i premtuar nje jete me te mire ne boten tjeter dhe te bejne durim ne kete bote, duke i thene njerzve qe qeveritaret do shkojne ne ferr per pasurin e tyre dhe ju do shkoni ne parajse per varferin tuaj. Ky eshte nje mashtrim per popujt , qe ti durojne shtypjet qe i behen dhe te shpresojn per nje parajse ne boten tjeter dhe duke i mundesuar shtypesve pasurimin e metejshem dhe duke ua shtuar me shume parajsen atyre ne kete bote.

Valle a nuk kan sy dhe veshe qeveritaret qe te tremben nga ligjerateat dhe librat fetare ? Kane dhe per me teper kan " Inteligjance" duke e shfrytezuar friken e njerezve ndaj Zotit , ata perfitojne per ti shtypur me mire.

Ndersa popujt shpresojne qe gjerat qe i mungojne ne kete bote do ti gjejne ne tjetren, ndersa qeveritaret do te digjen ne ferr. Kjo vecse eshte nje iluzion i tyre, sepse do te ngelin pa i shijuar te dy botrat dhe per me keq po jetojne te shtypur ne kete bote te vetme.

----------


## chino

Niti, shkelja nga ketu se ta futa ndonje pyetje qe te tregon se besimi yt eshte vec budallesi.

----------


## EuroStar1

> E vertet qe besimet nganjeher shfrytzohen per qellime tjera prej njerzve ne pozita po thelbi i juve ateistav o gabim as ni sen su kriju vetvetiu pra e kan ni fillim e dhe ni mbarim k_jo te jep m ekuptu qe osht ni krijues e aj osht Allahu,_Edhe mos i thoni najkujt qe e keni prejardhjen prej majmunav se marre per bese.


Allahu mund te jet krijues, por eshte i pafuqishem pa Djallin, bile do thoja qe Djalli sipas librave fetare ka nje rol themelor ne planin hyjnore.

Sikur Allahu te mos kishte krijuar Djallin,  si do mund ti bente njerzit qe te vuanin kaq shume ? E kupton qe Allahu e ka bashkpuntore te domosdoshem Djallin ? Ne fakt neve nuk na intereson aspak per njerin dhe as per tjetrin, por po flasim me gjuhen tuaj qe te kuptoni absurditetin e librave fetare, qe gjoja Djalli i fut njerzit ne mekate "sipas librave" JO, eshte Zoti ai qe e ka ber nje gje te tille.

Nje hadith i transmetur nga buhariu

Kur Allahu krijoji Parajse dhe Ferrin i thote melekut Xhebril qe te shkoje ti shohi. 

Pasi Xhebrili e pa Ferrin i thote Allahut qe te gjith njerzit do bejne pune te mira qe mos te hyjne ne Ferr.

Pastaj shkoi te shohe Parajsen dhe i thote Allahut qe nuk ka per te ngel njeri pa hyre ne Parajse.

Pas pak kohe i thote Allahu qe te shkoje dhe ti shohe perseri.

Shkoji Xhebrili per te pare Ferrin dhe pa qe Allahu e kishte rrethuar me plot kurthe si psh, alkool , kurveri, bixhoz, e tjera gjera qe i terheq njerzit , u kthye Xhebrili tek Allahu dhe i tha : Kam frike se me ato gjera qe e ke rrethuar Ferrin , nuk do ngeli njeri pa hyr ne ferr.

Pastaj Allahu i tha qe te shkoje te shohi Parajsen dhe kur Xhebrili e pa , vuri re qe parajsa ishte rrethuar me shum mundime dhe sakrifica, u kthye Xhibrili tek Allahu dhe i tha: Me aq mundime sa ke vendosur rreth Parajses , veshtir qe te futet njeri ne te.

Pra keto jane kurthe te Allahut dhe jo te Djallit , gjithmone sipas librave.

Ndoshta kam bere ndonje gabim , por me aq sa e kam mbajtur mend , thelbin nuk e kam humbur te keti transmetimi. Ndonje nga muslimanet mund edhe te sjelle origjinalin , por perfundimi eshte i njejte

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Allahu mund te jet krijues, por eshte i pafuqishem pa Djallin, bile do thoja qe Djalli sipas librave fetare ka nje rol themelor ne planin hyjnore.
> 
> Sikur Allahu te mos kishte krijuar Djallin,  si do mund ti bente njerzit qe te vuanin kaq shume ? E kupton qe Allahu e ka bashkpuntore te domosdoshem Djallin ? Ne fakt neve nuk na intereson aspak per njerin dhe as per tjetrin, por po flasim me gjuhen tuaj qe te kuptoni absurditetin e librave fetare, qe gjoja Djalli i fut njerzit ne mekate "sipas librave" JO, eshte Zoti ai qe e ka ber nje gje te tille.
> 
> Nje hadith i transmetur nga buhariu
> 
> Kur Allahu krijoji Parajse dhe Ferrin i thote melekut Xhebril qe te shkoje ti shohi. 
> 
> Pasi Xhebrili e pa Ferrin i thote Allahut qe te gjith njerzit do bejne pune te mira qe mos te hyjne ne Ferr.
> ...


Po keto nuk i kan ne  ''Paradise''? sipas hadithit keshtut pershkruhet Paraisa e besimtarve te Allahut , *alkohol , kurveri, bixhoz*

----------


## VOLSIV

> Faleminderit Marduk dhe Chino
> 
> Une dhe asnje antare nga nenforumi i Ateisteve nuk i bej temat per show , por per ti ven ne dukje disa probleme kritike qe po i vuajm cdo dite dhe pothuajse nuk po i bejn pershtypje askujt.
> 
> Eshte tjeter problem nese disa forumistave nuk i intereson te ndergjegjsohen dhe te distancohen nga laku i bestytnive qe dal ngadal po u mer jeten pa kuptuar dhe pa e shijuar me mundesit qe kane.
> 
> Feja nuk ka rol tjeter vecse perforcimit te perandorive te sotme duke friksuar njerzit dhe duke i premtuar nje jete me te mire ne boten tjeter dhe te bejne durim ne kete bote, duke i thene njerzve qe qeveritaret do shkojne ne ferr per pasurin e tyre dhe ju do shkoni ne parajse per varferin tuaj. Ky eshte nje mashtrim per popujt , qe ti durojne shtypjet qe i behen dhe te shpresojn per nje parajse ne boten tjeter dhe duke i mundesuar shtypesve pasurimin e metejshem dhe duke ua shtuar me shume parajsen atyre ne kete bote.
> 
> Valle a nuk kan sy dhe veshe qeveritaret qe te tremben nga ligjerateat dhe librat fetare ? Kane dhe per me teper kan " Inteligjance" duke e shfrytezuar friken e njerezve ndaj Zotit , ata perfitojne per ti shtypur me mire.
> ...




>>> Tani ti pretendon se ata qe besojne po e cojne jeten kot nderkohe te njejten gje pretendojne besimtaret per ju qe nuk besoni. 
> Ti pretendon qe besimtaret e cojne jeten kot sepse nuk po shijojne kenaqesite e botes  te cilat nje besimtar mundohet ti kete nen kontroll. Nderkohe qe besimtaret pretendojne qe ju qe nuk besoni edhe pse shijoni kenaqesite qe ju dalin perpara pa asnjelloj kufizimi perseri mbeteni larg asaj qe do ishte vertete nje jete e jetuar mire dhe jo e cuar kot, per vet faktin qe ne kete lloj jete nuk ka lumturi por vetem kenaqesi sensitive te trupit apo sensitive te shpirtit. 
> Dhe ajo qe e ndan kete gje eshte fakti a je i lumtur. Nese je i lumtur te jesh i sigurt qe je ne rrugen e duhur sepse lumturia nuk zbret tek njerzit larg se mires dhe se vertetes. 
> Dhe mos harro qe njeriu mund te genjeje te gjithe por jo veten persa i perket lumturise. 

> Ndersa persa i perket temes duke akuzuar Zotin per Imperfeksionin tone kam pershtypjen se pergjigja do te te vi kur te luftosh pak per perfeksionin tend.

----------


## nitti47

> Allahu mund te jet krijues, por eshte i pafuqishem pa Djallin, bile do thoja qe Djalli sipas librave fetare ka nje rol themelor ne planin hyjnore.
> 
> Sikur Allahu te mos kishte krijuar Djallin,  si do mund ti bente njerzit qe te vuanin kaq shume ? E kupton qe Allahu e ka bashkpuntore te domosdoshem Djallin ? Ne fakt neve nuk na intereson aspak per njerin dhe as per tjetrin, por po flasim me gjuhen tuaj qe te kuptoni absurditetin e librave fetare, qe gjoja Djalli i fut njerzit ne mekate "sipas librave" JO, eshte Zoti ai qe e ka ber nje gje te tille.
> 
> Nje hadith i transmetur nga buhariu
> 
> Kur Allahu krijoji Parajse dhe Ferrin i thote melekut Xhebril qe te shkoje ti shohi. 
> 
> Pasi Xhebrili e pa Ferrin i thote Allahut qe te gjith njerzit do bejne pune te mira qe mos te hyjne ne Ferr.
> ...



Ndegjo kjo qe thu ti osht rren ose kushdo qe ka thann  vet e kom lexuu Kuranin kerkund nuk shkrun per kit senn munet kushdo me than po so e vertet sak te boj aspak me realitetin e kom ni pytje per ty: A krijohen  gjeret vetvetiu ?

----------

